# Chateau de Bagnac (56k No..No..No..)



## VWPowered (Oct 26, 2009)

about a year ago i found this little known chateau going to ruin, pics were with the old camera, but went back for afew hours to have a proper gander with the new camera 

Chateau de Bagnac Take 2



> The current chateau (situated in the Haute Vienne, Dept 87). The only part of the castle which dates from XIVth century is the big tower of the castle, capped with a roof with very steep slope during the rebuilding of the castle. Let us note that this castle was entirely rebuilt because at the beginning, the marquis and the marchioness of Bagnac did not intend to rebuild it but to restore it. However what seemed to be a restoration passed to a rebuilding project after 1875. The Castle remained nothing more than a building site for more than 25 years and The Bagnac Family absorbed insane sums of money in their project.
> 
> The marquis and the marchioness of Bagnac had envisaged a room intended for the count de Chambord. A balcony opens its room in the church so that the attendee can attend the mass. But the count de Chambord never came in Bagnac.
> 
> Others should be ashamed: plundering of the stones, the woodwork and the sculptures by visitors, as well as the stones thrown at the stained glass windows. Respect the Chateau de Bagnac....





















Inside the Chapel














Inside the chateau














































Tower 1










Port du Entrée (Entrance)  










Tower 2


















Tower 3


























































if i won the lottery..maybe just maybe...


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 26, 2009)

Incredible building, shame it's in such a state. The exterior is amazing.


----------



## foz101 (Oct 26, 2009)

mr_bones said:


> Incredible building, shame it's in such a state. The exterior is amazing.



Agreed. Very fairytale castle.

As an aside, does anyone actually use 56k dial up these days? And if they do, do they look on this site?


----------



## the_historian (Oct 27, 2009)

What a beautiful chateau......and what a waste.


----------



## lost (Oct 27, 2009)

That Talbot Solara was following you about a bit.

Stunning place, some lovely details and good photos.


----------



## Trinpaul (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow  that's a brilliant site. The first pic does not do justice to the structure which only comes to light as you scroll down. Some lovely architectural and detail pieces too


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Oct 30, 2009)

This place is beautiful, and your pictures seem to capture it very well. How much would that land cost I wonder..! Where in France - I presume it's in France - is it?


----------



## VWPowered (Oct 31, 2009)

its in the Haute-Vienne region of france


----------



## skittles (Oct 31, 2009)

Shame, great pics

I wonder if there are people trying to save these places.


----------

